# "free" Pond Construction Seminar Oct. 21st



## The Pond Digger (Oct 2, 2006)

POND CONSTRUCTION SEMINAR OCT. 21ST. - "FREE" OPEN TO THE PUBLIC!

Get into the trenches and get dirty working side by side with The Pond Diggers™ of Exotic Aquatics! Learn "How to Build a Pond" and a beautiful waterfall using natural stone. Learn how to install the New Revolutionary Hydro Vortex™ Waterfall Filters that are destined to change the pond installation business from Russell Watergardens. Find out how easy and efficient our "Dry Hands Cleaning" Hydro Skimmers™ are to install and more importantly - maintain! 

Learn time and money saving techniques on pond construction, pond maintenance suggestions and pond installation procedures along with a whole bunch more. Bring your favorite shovel, garden gloves, camera, video recorder, friends, family, dogs (okay maybe not your dogs!) but ultimately we want your passion for waterscapes! 

*Upcoming Pond Construction Seminars 2006: 

Morgan's Creek Nursery
381 W. County Line Road
Calimesa, California 92320 

9 am to 3 pm Saturday October 21st *

Each year Exotic Aquatics hosts free Pond Construction Seminars to teach both do-it-yourselfers and contractors how to build a pond using proper techniques of pond construction, pond installation, waterfall construction and maintenance. Those attending these free, public events are invited to observe or participate as part of our team. The Pond Diggers of Exotic Aquatics will demonstrate easy time saving steps to install a properly balanced pond, waterfall and stream or disappearing pondless waterfall in one day. 

So if you're a contractor, certified as a pond installer or not, you are welcomed with open arms. Bring a copy of your contractors license and pick up a wholesale price list for fantastic savings on pond construction supplies and equipment. Do it yourselfer home owner/pond installers that get their hands dirty, will receive additional savings on already Discounted Pond Kits!

Twenty-Eight percent of our pond construction business in 2005 involved converting high maintenance old-style cement ponds and improperly built waterscapes to the natural rock and gravel rubber liner ecosystems, and enlarging our existing customers ponds because they had become addicted to how enjoyable and easy the water gardening world is when the proper ecological elements are in place. 

For more information on How to Build a Pond Construction Seminar events or to see if you have a site that could be eligible for a Pond Construction Seminar, please call the Exotic Aquatics Headquarters at 1-800-522-5043 or visit our website. 

Be there or be slandered! JUST KIDDING............. 

Happy Pondering,

Eric Triplett
The Pond Digger
Exotic Aquatics
www.exoticwaterscapes.com


----------

